# baby safe finish?



## graham (22 Jun 2004)

Hi, I have bought a new beech changing table for the new arrival...(5 weeks to go!) and was wondering what type of finish to apply?
I don't want to leave it unfinished and abviously am looking for something non toxic and safe for wee ones!
Cheers in advancy for any suggestions,
Graham


----------



## Terry Smart (22 Jun 2004)

Hi Graham

You have several options to choose from really. The following information applies to products we make - they have been tested to EN71 Toy Regulations and are therefore safe for toys and nursery furniture and of course I don't know if the same applies for other manufacturers. (Liberon are pretty good on this but many others don't bother)

I'm assuming you'll be using a changing mat on top of the changing table (bit cold and hard for little bottoms otherwise!) so you'll want something that is hardwearing enough to withstand any spills but does not need to be particularly tough. To be honest, I'm not sure how vital the Toy Safe aspect is but it can't hurt.

Choice one is to use Finishing Oil, three coats. Easy to apply and wipe-resistant.

Or you could use Cellulose Sanding Sealer followed by Melamine Lacquer.

Or Acrylic Sanding Sealer (brushing, the aerosol version hasn't been tested yet) followed by Acrylic Lacquer (any of the versions we supply).

Finishing Oil will probably be the easiest.

I'd recommend finishing the table as soon as possible so that any smell associated with these products (Finishing Oil is sadly the worst culprit) has plenty of time to dissipate. A week should be more than sufficient really but the longer the better.

Very best wishes for the happy event in five weeks time!


----------



## Alf (22 Jun 2004)

Wiped on shellac?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Terry Smart (22 Jun 2004)

Hi Alf

I'm not sure if a shellac finish would be hard wearing enough here, bearing in mind it will probably be wiped down quite a bit.

It's also worth bearing in mind that although shellac is a naturally occurring product and in itself pretty harmless as far as I know, most of what is bought has been refined and purified in some way, possibly using chemical processes which could affect it's child friendliness.
(Our Shellac Sanding Sealer has been tested for use on toys and passed, but I didn't suggest it as I'm not sure about its suitability here.)

I don't pretend to know everything about finishing so I'd be interested in your thoughts on this...


----------



## Alf (22 Jun 2004)

That'll teach me to put my toe in the water... :lol: 

Well, I reckon wiping shellac clean isn't going to cause it any trouble, but then I'm not overly familiar with nappy changing procedures - my last recollection would have been when I was the one with the nappy... As long as you don't put the baby's glass of Scotch on the top while you change him/her, should be fine. And very easy to repair if required. As for how non-toxic it is, it better blooming well be - I use it on places I know the parrots will chew (i.e. everywhere :roll: ), and neither of them are doing an impression of a Norwegian Blue yet. Yes, I know parrots aren't babies; they're much more sensitive to toxins and there are fewer of them about for a start. :wink: I'd buy some ready mixed blonde de-waxed, wipe on as many coats as I could bear the boredom of doing, and that'd do the job nicely. Erm... not sure you sell that do you.... (just pulling your leg, Terry, honest :wink: )

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Terry Smart (22 Jun 2004)

Hi again Alf

Parrots?

Our Shellac Sanding Sealer is probably very close to the product you mentioned, although you're right, we don't sell the exact product you describe. If I know of someone else's product would do the job I usually say so - if we don't do it we can't sell it!

It's been a long time since I changed a nappy and the changing mat bore the brunt of things, and being vinyl it was very easy to wash down. I'm still not sure how well a shellac finish will stand up to semi-regular cleaning and washing, I must confess that it wouldn't be my choice for these reasons.

However, we all have our own ideas and I'm always keen to say that with woodfinishing there is rarely a definitive answer, only different ways of doing things which is where a forum like this comes into its own!


----------



## CYC (22 Jun 2004)

Graham, I too will make a baby changing unit. I only have about 6 weeks left and I haven't started!!
Would you care to post a picture of your finished project  ?

Thanks Terry for the good info. This Forum amazes me... it always answers my questions before I get a chance to ask :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Jun 2004)

Well, I can't add to comments about the finish, but as a concerned parent of 2 young kiddies (3 1/2 yrs & 15 months), I'd raise a concern about the use of changing tables. Ikkle kiddies squirm around a lot, and a changing table is a long way for em to fall...a changing mat on the floor is much safer!

Tottally off-thread, but my tuppence worth


----------



## Alf (22 Jun 2004)

Terry Smart":3kt5o2jt said:


> Parrots?


Parrots. Bertie on the left, PJ on the right:





Guess how long it took me to get them to both stay still long enough for the pic... :roll: 

And it's okay, I'm used to shellac being dismissed. It frequently is. :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2004)

I once had a Macaw but he left me when the Gulf war started. He said he was going to sign up and do his duty for queen and country.



Of course, he became a parrotrooper.


Yours

Gill

(I know - I'm making far too many contributions to this forum.)


----------



## johnjin (23 Jun 2004)

ROTFL :lol: :lol: 
Excellent Gill

All the best

John


----------



## Alf (23 Jun 2004)

LOL! :lol: S'good one, Gill. 

Cheers, Alf

P.S. Why did the parrot wear a mackintosh?
So he could be polly-unsaturated.


----------



## Terry Smart (23 Jun 2004)

Ah! Those Parrots!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Jun 2004)

I do wonder why we pay so much attention to things we make ourselves for the kids/babies but (from experience) when we buy something ready made we tend not to worry.

For the brief periods that a baby will be on the changing table will he/she be licking it? - I doubt it, or even touching it with bare skin? - I doubt it also as a changing mat/towel is much more comfortable than a hard wooden surface.

My all means be concerned about what goes into the baby's mouth but when it comes to furniture finishes try not to get too paranoid. Do we sterilize our clothes before holding a baby or clean the sofa everytime we sit on it.

We all need to catch germs in order to build our immune systems - an overly sterile & clean house seems to be quoted by some experts as the cause of some of our children's problems in later years.

AndyP


----------



## cambournepete (23 Jun 2004)

Espedair Street":3crvr87y said:


> ...Ikkle kiddies squirm around a lot, and a changing table is a long way for em to fall...a changing mat on the floor is much safer!...



After a couple of times they learn not to fall off :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Jun 2004)

Alf,

Your Bertie isn't a Norwegian Blue is he? Boootiful plumage.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## frank (23 Jun 2004)

alf, terry is to young to remember montys flying circus  isnt he ?????


----------



## Alf (23 Jun 2004)

Frank, *I'm* too young to remember Monty Python. :wink:


----------



## DaveL (23 Jun 2004)

Alf, I just saw another pig fly by. :wink:


----------



## Terry Smart (24 Jun 2004)

Frank, flattery will get you nowhere!


----------



## Bean (24 Jun 2004)

Careful with the finish as some baby wipes (if you use them) contain nice chemicals which will fetch oil and grease off your skin when you have been working on the car, they may also have the same effect on your finnish :shock: 


Bean


----------



## Alf (24 Jun 2004)

DaveL":tedbrrkz said:


> Alf, I just saw another pig fly by. :wink:


Hah! Wanna bet? I was a mere babe in arms (9 months old - everyone go "Ahhhhhhhhh") when the series finished.  :lol: 

Bean, good point indeed. Shoulda thought of that myself - the well equipped rust hunter is never without a packet of same to remove the evidence before the Powers That Be start asking awkward questions. :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mudman (24 Jun 2004)

Bean":2k3ognlz said:


> they may also have the same effect on your finnish :shock:
> Bean



No, no, no, it's not Finnish, it's Norwegian. :wink: 

"If you hadn't nailed it to the door handle, it'd be pushing up the daisies".

Wasn't it Not The Nine O'clock News that said "Whenever more than two are gathered together, they shall recite The Parrot Sketch" ? :lol: 

Cheers,
Barry[/quote]


----------



## Terry Smart (24 Jun 2004)

Hi Barry

Yes it was Not The Nine O'Clock News, in a sketch where the General Synod were being criticized for their film 'The Life Of Monty Python', due to the similarities in it and the 'comic messiah' John Cleese; same initials as Jesus Christ, died on stage for us (many times) and, according to the sketch, went off to run a hotel in Torbay, dangerously close to Torquay, site of Cleese's finest hour. (For those who don't remember, this was a reversal of the real situation where, at about the time, the Monty Python team were in trouble for their film 'The Life of Brian')

Yes, Python was just a little before my time, Not The Nine O'Clock News was much more part of my teenage years and the records and tapes of it were played ad infinitum!

Just don't start me on the 'Constable Savage' sketch!


----------



## frank (24 Jun 2004)

terry whats the( constable savage sketch ) i think its old age its slipped my mind ,or is it that long ago  owww gone tell us please pretty please.


----------



## mudman (24 Jun 2004)

Constable Savage - Arresting a chap for wearing a loud shirt in a built up area! :lol: 
And "Sorry sir, was that your hedgehog?"

Remember him well.

But to avoid Charley from moving us to a dark forum somewhere else...

I personally would probably slap on (sorry for the swearing) some varnish from the local DIY shop. 
You will only use the unit for a short time and I'd say you'll be surprised how rarely too. If it's the type where you stand side-on to the baby to change a nappy, it'll rapidly become a sideboard. :wink: 
Actually, another thing to consider is what you want to do with it at the end of its useful life. You may want to keep it as a permament reminder of those smelly little moments. If you wish to recycle the timber into something else, then you probably want a finish that can be easily removed.

"This is my theory, ahem, that is to say, the theory that is mine"
Cheers,
Barry


----------



## Alf (24 Jun 2004)

mudman":1b5mrud4 said:


> You will only use the unit for a short time


Unless you believe in large families... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Terry Smart (24 Jun 2004)

Frank...

I can never resist a challenge...

The Constable Savage story is in the General Chat forum... hopefully this link will take you there.
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?p=18510#18510

Enjoy!


----------



## mudman (24 Jun 2004)

Alf":188e3itx said:


> Unless you believe in large families... :wink:



Believe me, stop at one!
I have three, I know.
Oh, and the girls are the worst. :wink: 

Cheers.
Barry


----------

